# Programmierung Kabel für Klöckner-Moeller PS3



## muc (26 Dezember 2009)

Hallo allerseits ich habe ein Problem, das ich würde PCB-Layout für die Programmierung Kabel für Klöckner-Moeller PS3 (ZB4-501-UM1) Ich bin aus Kroatien und i cant get it anywhere müssen
wenn jemand hat es bitte können Sie es nach
Ps sory über mein Deutsch
Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2009)

hello,
here you can buy it, included sucosoft:http://cgi.ebay.de/PS3-Programmierk...QQptZSPS_Bus_Logiksysteme?hash=item19b8b7775e


----------



## muc (27 Dezember 2009)

that is great exept I dont know how to register on ebuy.de because of the letter they send you for confirmation
but thanks for your efort


----------



## Serviceman (4 Januar 2010)

Bei dem Kabel (sollte ja eigentlich ein Umsetzer mit Elektronik sein) wäre ich vorsichtig. 
Da steht man kann PS3, PS316 usw. darüber programmieren.
Die benötigen doch verschiedene Adapter.

Auch verkauft der gute Mann als "privater Verkäufer", handelt aber eigentlich als Gewerblicher.

Hat jemand im Forum schon Erfahrungen mit dem Kabel gemacht??


Gruß Joachim


----------



## boilie (4 Januar 2010)

Hi habe das Angebot genutzt ...ist kein Adapter sondern einfach nur das stück kabel ein 5 poligerDinstecker und ein 9 poliger SUb-D ( sauber zusammengelötet :-|..braucht man halt noch zusätzlich die Programmierkarte dazu . Die Software ist inzwischen die Version die auch Klöckner und Moeller rausgibt  und ist umsonst


----------



## Serviceman (5 Januar 2010)

Entschuldige die Frage, aber was ist eine Programmierkarte??
Wo wird die angeschlossen??
Wenn man die zusätzlich braucht kann man mit dem Kabel doch nichts anfangen oder??

Gruß Joachim


----------



## boilie (5 Januar 2010)

Es gibt da eine bestimmte Karte von Kloeckner & Moeller ..weiß nur grade nicht wie die Heißt ..die hat dann auch einen richtigen RS485 anschluss dafür ..Steht aber in der Betriebsanleitung

Also ich krige mit einem normalem Adapter von Com 1 rs232 auf einen Rs485 Adapter und dem Kabel und der Software von der Auktion auch noch keine Verbindung hin .. muss ich mal weiter tüfteln wenn ich mal etwas mehr zeit habe


----------



## dalbi (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn das Kabel so zusammen gelötet ist (siehe Anhang) dann ist es für RS232 nicht für RS485.

Was Du brauchst weiss ich nicht aber das für RS485 ist folgendes
ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWA_INSTRUCTIONS/12660793.pdf

Gruss Daniel


----------



## R52MB (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin neu hier, habe mich auch in den letzten Tagen mit dem Problem beschäftigen müssen, da ich eine SPS3 "geerbt" habe. Das bei ebay angebotene Kabel funktioniert ohne Schnittstellenkarte nicht. Ich habe bei ebay einen Schnittstellenumsetzer ZB4-501-UM1 für PS3/PS4-Reihe100 ersteigert, der funktioniert einwandfrei, kostet aber auch ca. 200,00 Euros.


----------



## Serviceman (14 Januar 2010)

Den Programmieradapter ZB4-501-UM1 gibt´s auch noch neu bei Moeller zu kaufen.
Der Listenpreis netto ist 226 Euro.

Gruß Joachim


----------

